# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Pridružit ćemo se strpljivima - buduće čekalice

## DeDada

Pozdrav svima, evo da se i ja malo predstavim. 

Nemam puno toga za napisati. Muž i ja smo odlučili na posvojenje što nam nikad nije bilo strano iako za "problem" ne znamo dugo. Odlučili smo se mučiti na birokratsku stranu umjesto biološke radi mog zdravlja. 

Sada nam preostaje upoznati obitelj sa čvrstom odlukom pošto će i oni biti uključeni u proces, vidjeti što misle, pokupiti koji savjet... A onda kreće borba sa papirima, srećom postoji ovaj forum i detaljne upute što i kako. Čokolada  :Heart:  me utješila po pitanju financija, znači "samo" moramo ispasti normalni i naš put će polako krenuti. 

Nadam se da ćemo biti strpljivi i naravno, podobni  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

DeDada draga dobro došla i sretno na putu posvajanja, da vam se puzzle što prije slože  :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

Hvala na dobrodošlici i lijepoj želji. Pokrećemo se, danas nije bilo psihologice u centru.

----------


## špelkica

Dobro došla  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## butterfly_

Sretno DeDada!
Sve zelje se ostvaruju - bude i vasa!

Sto se obitelji tice - lijepo je imati podrsku. To puno znaci.
ali mala srecica ce osvojiti srca svih kada dode. I onih koji ju jedva cekaju, a i onih koji su bili skepticni!

Sretno i puse  :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

Ma bitno da nas roditelji podržavaju,a ostali, imat će vremena da se pripreme. Molbu nosimo u centar, obradu možemo očekivati u veljači. E sad, mi smo tek drugi par koji se javio pa teta nije uopće mogla ni blizu reći kada bi školica počela. i upozorila me da bi se radi toga mogli načekati. No dobro  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly_

Ako ste Zg ili okolica - probajte vidjeti kada udruga Adopta organizira skolicu..

Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## martta

sretno i uporno!

----------


## sonči

Dobrodošla i sretno!

----------


## ArI MaLi

Dobrodosla
ako imas pitanja, ako te nesto muci, slobodno pitaj 
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Sretan i što kraći put :Heart:

----------


## prpa

Sretno i želim ti da što prije čuješ dječji smijeh u svom domu  :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Hvala na željama i što nudite pomoć, pitati ću sve što me zanima  :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

Danas smo konačno odnijeli zamolbu u Centar. I zaboravili se potpisati  :Embarassed: 

Lovim se za ponudu pomoći i savjeta. Gđa u Centru mi je rekla da nakon dobivanja mišljenja o podobnosti nećemo moći slati molbe i zvati centre sve dok ne završimo školicu. Znam da je zakon nov pa nema mnogo iskustava, ali ne šteti pitati je li to strogo tako? Možda tko ima drugačije iskustvo (kao što su neki slali zamolbe bez mišljenja o podobnosti npr.). Izvinite ako zamaram.

Butterfly, raspitat ćemo i opciju ZG.

----------


## bubekica

Kolilo sam ja upucena, necete ni moci dobiti misljenje o podobnosti dok ne zavrsite skolicu.
Nakon izdavanja misljenja unose vas u registar i zapravo niste vise duzni slati molbe i zvati, al kao i dalje se preporuca.

----------


## DeDada

Hvala, znači sasvim je drugačije. Ok, sad čekamo veljaču  :Cekam:

----------


## DeDada

Mi smo obavili prvi razgovor, socijalna radnica i psihologinja su nas zajedno ispitale. Dogovoren je termin za testiranje i individualne razgovore pa ćemo zatim dogovoriti posjet kući. Vraćanjem zakona na staro sve se promijenilo, kraće ćemo čekati.

Jesam li normalna, stalno me nešto kopka, u smislu hoćemo li proći sve to i dobiti podobnost? Psihologinja nas je ohrabrila u smislu neka se ne bojimo testiranja, muž tvrdi da je razgovor odlično prošao, a ja se stalno pitam što ako ipak nije. Pa valjda bi na rekle npr. ne možete dalje jer niste oboje u radnom odnosu ili nešto slično. Nadam se da nisam jedina!

----------


## mimi81

Draga DeDada sve je to normalno, i mi smo si mislili kakvi bi trebali biti ljudi koji žele posvojiti i onda zaključili da je ljubav, želja volja ... sve je tu i nema greške  :Smile:  Tako ćete i vi proći testiranje i sigurno dobiti rješenje  :Smile:  Samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## TanjaN

Sretno DeDada, s puno strpljenja i ljubavi sve će biti u redu.

----------


## DeDada

Hvala Tanja i Mimi, rješenja još nema, ali smo u jednom razgovoru dobili zeleno svjetlo da se upišemo u Školicu i počnemo zvati Centre  :Smile:  e pa onda je valjda to... to?

Imam tehničko pitanje: kada udomitelj živi u mjestu koje inače spada u nadležnost manjeg grada (npr. mještani u taj manji grad idu po osobnu) koji ima svoj Centar, ali regionalni Centar je jedan drugi. Tko bi sada mogao biti nadležan za djecu koja su tamo udomljena - manji centar ili ipak regionalni? Tj. funkcionira li razmještaj djece po općinama ili je na razini županije? Nadam se da sam razumljivo napisala.

----------


## bubekica

Dedada, provjeri u svom centru, nas vise ne salje rjesenja doma.

----------


## DeDada

Čekamo još finalni razgovor jesmo li podobni ili ne nakon što napišu rješenje. Ladovina, ništa nisu htjeli reći pa smo zvali da iscijedimo koju riječ.

----------


## DeDada

Počeli smo sa zamolbama i pozivima i u odgovoru jednog Centra danas vidim da su uvidom u dokumentaciju utvrdili da smo podobni za posvojitelje. Naš čekalički staž je počeo!!! Nećemo se ljutiti na matični Centar, čekanje nije uvijek loše.

----------


## DeDada

Na forumu je došlo do zatišja, a onda je Mimi probila led sa divnom vijesti.

U našoj kući još smo uvijek u dvoje, no odabrani smo za jednog dječaka! Bili smo na iglama, treperili - sve dok ga konačno nismo upoznali. Tako se brzo odigralo, nismo mogli vjerovati. Neke Centre nismo stigli ni nazvati. Eto... Čekamo, a do tad se družimo s malenim!

----------


## butterfly_

zatišje pred buru  :Smile: 

nadam se da će u vašu kuću jako brzo stići i treći član  :fige:

----------


## Rebbeca

Predivne, predivne vijesti!!!! Koliko je staro vaše zlato?

----------


## čokolada

:Zaljubljen:  Predivno! Čestitam vam!
Uvijek je na forumu išlo po 3 posvojenja odjednom, čekamo treću vijest!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Cestitam!  :Kiss:

----------


## DeDada

Hvala vam! Nismo se nadali ovome i još nas iznenađenje nije pustilo. Niti mjesec dana nakon odaslanih zamolbi saznali smo za dječaka i molili da nas uzmu u obzir, a brzo zatim su nas zvali. Još sam mali, prošao godinu i pol. Morat ću mu smisliti forumski nadimak, ali nismo se još dovoljno družili. Baš je mili i predivan.

----------


## Val

Predivno!!  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

Predivne vijesti! Cestitam!

----------


## palčica

Predivno!  :Heart:

----------


## Gaga76

Čestitam  :Smile:  Trebalo bi češće biti ovako lijepih vijesti...

----------


## Rebbeca

Piši nam, piši... Kako teku vaša druženja?

----------


## mimi81

Dedada čestitamo i želimo vam dječaka sto prije u zagrljaju

----------


## DeDada

Dječak nas je dobro prihvatio, pored nas ga igračke uopće ne zanimaju. Samo želi kontakt. Mazimo se, veselimo, ljubimo, baš nam je dobro! Sad smo se kratko vratili kući i strašno nam je teško bez njega, ali moramo nabaviti stvari jer ga uskoro vodimo sa sobom!! E kad su nas pitali kada ga možemo uzeti, tek onda sam shvatila da će oni njega stvarno dati nama  :Smile:

----------


## ana-blizanci

aaaaa bravo!!!  :Smile:  baš mi je drago pročitati ovako lipe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

Mi smo tročlana obitelj već neko vrijeme. Prilagođavamo se, učimo,testiramo granice  :Smile:  Sve u svemu stvarno nam dobro ide, svaki dan je sve bolji.

----------


## Rebbeca

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Majja

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Čestitam!!!!!! Time šte ste se počeli družiti s dječakom znači da računaju baš na vas! Koliko je dječak star? jeli kod udomitelja ili u domu? Možeš pisat i na pp (sve smo to prošli)  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca draga moja.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Uživajte u svakom danu sa svojom malom mrvicom. :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

Čestitam!

----------


## evaijan

od srca iskrene čestitke i sve naj!

----------


## DeDada

Konačno se mogu malo javiti. Car spava, život se vratio u normalu - uz još jednog malog čovjeka u kući. 

Pa evo kako se nama to dogodilo. Obrada se odužila preko ona 2 mjeseca pa smo odlučili svejedno poslati zamolbe. Hvala Butterfly što mi je to sugerirala sve dok se nismo primili posla i napravili to! Nakon zamolbi, krenuli smo s pozivima. Prvo velike centre, one koji imaju djece. Za kraj sam ostavila one koji nikad nikog nemaju. Par dana nakon što smo dobili rješenje o podobnosti nazvala sam i taj centar... Koji "nikad nema" djece.
Gospođa s druge strane mi je rekla za jednog dječaka, neka pošaljemo zamolbu baš za njega ako smo zainteresirani. Nismo se previše uzbuđivali, sjećam se da je muž prao suđe i tako smo usput raspravili o tome kako zamolba treba izgledati i nastavila sam zvati dalje. Ma tko će baš NAMA dati bebača? Isti dan je zamolba bila u pošti i nismo puno razmišljali o tome. Prošlo je par dana, kad ono poziv iz TOG centra! Gospođa mi govori detalje o djetetu. Zbunjena, mislim si pa zašto sad ona meni to govori... Pita bismo li ga došli vidjeti... Kaže da su odmah nakon mog poziva našli zamolbu koju smo slali na sve centre i da im se dopalo, zalijepili su se za nas i prošli put kad su imali takav feeling posvojenje je bilo uspješno. Meni i dalje ništa nije bilo jasno. Odmah sam zvala muža na posao, on mrtav hladan kaže "pa da, on je naš!"
Za posjet djetetu prvo su tražili našu detaljnu obradu. Ja i dalje ne vjerujem da će se to dogoditi nama, sad će oni u obradi vidjeti nešto inkriminirajuće, nemamo šanse. 10 dana je trebalo da dobiju obradu u ruke. No prošli su i ti dani, konačno su nas nazvali da pitaju kad možemo doći!
U sobi za posjete čekali smo svog dječaka. Hoće li biti naš? Što ako ne klikne? Kako uopće može kliknuti? Konačno nam dovode našeg malca. Promatrao nas je ozbiljno i sramežljivo, taj izraz lica danas ne poznamo. Uspjeli smo se zaigrati i ostavili su nas same. Odmah prvi dan! Maleni je znao da se nešto veliko događa, dlanovi su mu bili znojni. Teška srca smo se rastali, i odmah slijedeći dan pokrenuli papirologiju.
U njegovom centru još nismo bili, nismo upoznali najbolje tete na svijetu, one koje su nam promijenile život! Opet paranoja s moje strane, dok nas upoznaju reći će da nismo za to. Umjesto toga, upoznavanje je odlično prošlo i završilo pitanjem imamo li auto sjedalicu! Naravno, nismo ju imali. Vratili smo se kući samo nabaviti stvari, spakirali se za više dana i natrag po malog! E ti susreti su već bili sasvim opušteni i puni ljubavi. Na dan kad smo ga vodili kući, lijepo se pozdravio s tetama i drugom djecom, svima mahnuo i podijelio puse ne znajući da ide u novi život. Ali bio je spreman. I to nije kraj, to je tek početak naše priče i naših novih života.

----------


## DeDada

Toliko toga se nadam da ću zauvijek pamtiti... Te osjećaje, kako smo se zapuhali od brzine hoda prema domu, uzbuđenje, prvi put kad nam se veselio jer smo došli, prvi put kad je gledao za nama dok smo odlazili, začuđen pogled kad ga je muž nosio prema autu. Nevjerojatno je kojom brzinom se ljubav rađa  :Smile:

----------


## davorka

Ajmeeee, koja divna priča. Čestitke od srca i uživajte u svom malom princu. Neka mu cijeli život bude ispunjen ovakvom srećom i radošću!

----------


## Zenii

Čestitam...prekrasna priča!

----------


## DeDada

Pa baš dugo nisam spomenula kako je nama... Kao što se može očekivati, bilo je lijepih i teških trenutaka. Malcu je ustanovljen poremećaj senzorne integracije te smo se nakon dobivene dijagnoze potpuno opustili. Zvuči neobično, roditeljima je to obično smak svijeta. Mi smo iz toga izvukli da ne mora biti toliko teško i dobili smo znanje kako se nositi sa svime. I stvarno, svakim danom postajalo je lakše.

Sada je to već veliki 3,5 godišnjak koji ide u vrtić, sve više priča, sve je samostalniji i volimo se najviše na svijetu, naravno. Temu o posvojenju još ne možemo započinjati zbog govorno-jezičnog razvoja, ali smo planirali svejedno posjetiti dom u kojem je proveo dio svog života. Eto sretni smo, veseli, imamo ogromnu podršku i pomoć u vrtiću - nije se moglo bolje poklopiti!

----------

